

Ask HN:How can a non-technical guy find/screen mobile/tech talent - levelindicator

I know this is a variant on a theme but hoping you can suggest ways to screen technical talent. I am confident we can identify the fire in the belly, the passion and the raw curiosity that are important measures of success. I am less sure of our ability to discern true hacker talent for our start up. We are a modestly funded group of folks launching a db driven mobile app. We are ideally looking for someone locally, in the Puget Sound area and have found some great resumes but have not been able to find the right mix of passion and comfort with the other founders that this person can deliver the goods. Any suggestions (private responses welcome via the email in my profile as well).
======
JeremyChase
I recommend using a lot of references, and looking for specific examples of
projects the person has worked on. Find out exactly what they did for a
project, and make sure they can speak about it well. If they aren't able to
point to specifics look for another candidate.

